# Barrel to Cap attachment question



## sanyalsoumitra (Feb 8, 2015)

Barrel to Cap attachment question : Please tell us what you think.
 Barrel to Cap attachment-- there are three methods seen so far:
 a) Thread- threads on barrel end engages inside threads in the cap, occasionally, engagement is by threads on the section with threads inside cap.--- Twist open-close.
... b) Spring Loaded slip fit : Like Parker 51/61 etc , Hero and Wing Sung pens- mostly with metal cap pens.  Pull and push open-close.
 c) Another common type of barrel to cap engagement is seen in the modern Chinese pens- the section pushes inside nylon sleeve placed inside the barrel and fits with a click. Pull and push open-close.
 This nylon / teflon sleeve has one constriction in the inner recess and the tip of the section slides over the constriction just before coming to stop position.
 I am very sure this nylon insert tube is mass produced by injection moulding in China etc.
 What is the name of this part ? Any idea if this part is available in India or online ?
 Please can anyone advise how to fabricate this part by machining and drilling ? 
 Is it difficult to make ? 
 Just a thought- why this method is not chosen by makers of Kit-less pens?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 8, 2015)

SNAP FIT construction I believe is the term used. Sorry but I do not know where to purchase this
type of closing mechanism. It may not be a popular method since it probably does not secure the
closing of FP as effectively as the threading method.


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Feb 8, 2015)

wood-of-1kind said:


> SNAP FIT construction I believe is the term used. Sorry but I do not know where to purchase this
> type of closing mechanism. It may not be a popular method since it probably does not secure the
> closing of FP as effectively as the threading method.


 
Almost every China made pen uses this system ie Snap fit. No problem of secure shutting, minor durability issues perhaps in very long term.


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 9, 2015)

The Schmidt Roller Writer section comes with these snap caps. I don't know if any of their other nibs come with them.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 10, 2015)

There used to be some kit pens, rollerballs, that came with a snap cap. Not sure if those are still made or not.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 10, 2015)

FOr individual pen makers threaded caps and pens are the easiest and more forgiving to make than any other way or attaching the cap. The Roller Writer snap cap works but you can only use it on that nib. It is beyond most of our pen makers to be able to machine the snap cap as an insert and matching snap ring on the pen its self.


----------



## lwalper (Feb 10, 2015)

The Traditional pen kit uses the snap cap.


----------

